# WI DNR program for WI beekeepers



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

A friend in northern WI just had the WI DNR bring her fencing, posts, and a 25 mile solar fencer to put around her hives. The DNR told her they just received a 25 million dollar grant for this program. There are a few stipulations: you have to sell honey and let bear hunters use your property by pre-arrangement/appointment. There is no minimum to the number of hives or land that one has. Thought this would be a great program to share for those wanting to look into it. I would probably consider it, but I do not want other hunters on my land. 

Michelle


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you have a link to information on that program? I'm unable to find anything on the DNR's website. I just see the main information page about the honeybee issue.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll ask her for the contact info.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

wiscto said:


> Do you have a link to information on that program? I'm unable to find anything on the DNR's website. I just see the main information page about the honeybee issue.


 She called her local DNR office and they transferred her to the official in charge of the program for her county. Hope this helps.


----------

